# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  κειμενο για κριση πανικου

## sunset

Οι κρίσεις πανικού δεν είναι πάντα αθώες! 
Share this
Digg Del.icio.us Slashdot Netscape Furl Yahoo Diigo Technorati Newsvine Spurl Googlize this Blinklist Facebook WikioExport PDFPrintE-mail 


Τα συμπτώματα των κρίσεων πανικού - στα οποία συχνά περιλαμβάνεται η αιφνίδια εμφάνιση αισθήματος παλμού και άλγους στο θώρακα - μοιάζουν με αυτά ενός οξέος εμφράγματος και συχνά ο ασθενής δυσκολεύεται να αποδεχτεί την ψυχολογική προέλευση των συμπτωμάτων του, ακόμη και μετά από πλήθος καρδιολογικών και άλλων εξετάσεων. Σύμφωνα όμως με ερευνητές, οι κρίσεις πανικού, ιδιαίτερα στους ενήλικες νεαρής ηλικίας, μπορεί να αυξήσουν τον κίνδυνο καρδιακής προσβολής και άλλων στεφανιαίων επεισοδίων!

Οι κρίσεις πανικού ή ο πανικός πριν την ηλικία των 50 ετών συσχετίσθηκαν με αυξημένο κατά 38% κίνδυνο εμφράγματος του μυοκαρδίουκαι με 44% υψηλότερο κίνδυνο διάγνωσης στεφανιαίας νόσου. Ωστόσο, τα ποσοστά θνησιμότητας λόγω καρδιακής προσβολής σημείωσαν ελαφρά μείωση σε όλες τις ηλικιακές ομάδες, σε σύγκριση με την ομάδα ελέγχου, γεγονός που αποτελεί ένδειξη μιας «μάλλον πολύπλοκης σχέσης». 
Οι συσχετισμοί αυτοί ενδέχεται να υφίστανται επειδή αρχικά η καρδιακή νόσος είχε διαγνωσθεί λανθασμένα ως πανικός ή επειδή όντως υπάρχει μια πραγματική αιτιακή σχέση μέσω της ενεργοποίησης του συμπαθητικού νευρικού συστήματος (που χαρακτηρίζει την κρίση πανικού), της αυξημένης αθηρογένεσης των αγγείων και της μειωμένης διακύμανσης του καρδιακού παλμού . 
Τα παραπάνω ευρήματα υποστήριξαν την ύπαρξη μιας αιτιακής σχέσης μεταξύ του πανικού ως πάθηση ή των κρίσεων πανικού και της στεφανιαίας νόσου, όπως είχε συμβεί και με αντίστοιχα ευρήματα μιας προγενέστερης ανάλυσης. Έτσι, κατά τη διάγνωση και αντιμετώπιση ανθρώπων που εμφανίζουν συμπτώματα πανικού, οι γιατροί θα πρέπει να βρίσκονται σε εγρήγορση για την πιθανότητα αυτά τα συμπτώματα να μην είναι τόσο «αθώα».

Επιμέλεια: Κωνσταντίνος Χρ. Σπίγγος 


τωρα μαλιστα τι ειναι αυτααααα

----------


## konsav92

Για τι ηλικιες μιλαμε οταν λεει ενηλικες νεαρης ηλικιας?
Και κατω απο ποιες προυποθεσεις? Δηλαδη καποιος μπορει να παθει εμφραγμα ανεξαρτητα αν εχει η οχι προβλημα?

----------


## sunset

αν σου πω οτι ψιλομπερδευτηκα?

----------


## konsav92

Πιστευω πως δεν μας λεει οτι αυτοι που εχουν κρισεις πανικου θα παθουν εμφραγμα απλα -Οτι καταλαβαινω και γω- οτι αμα πασχουν οι ανηλικες νεαρης ηλικιας απο κρισεις πανικου εχουν μεγαλυτερα ποσοστα να εμφανισουν στεφανιαια νοσο?

----------


## Παστελι

το εχω ξαναδιαβαση αυτο και ειναι μπαρουφες.εχω κανει ενα σωρο εξετασεις για την καρδια και ειναι μια χαρουλα.

----------


## vincent

κι εγω το εχω διαβασει αλλα αμα σκεφτεις ποσα αλλα επιβαρυνουν την καρδια πχ ατμοσφαιρα,τσιγαρα,καθιστι κη ζωη κτλ.αρα η ερευνα στα ατομα που εγινε εξετασε αν καπνιζουν αν τρωνε σωστα κτλ.αλλιως εμενα ελλειπης μου φαινετε σαν ερευνα.

----------


## Faust

Δε νομιζω οτι ανεβαζοντας κειμενα τετοιου ειδους βοηθαμε κανεναν εδω μεσα. Μου θυμιζει λιγο την ερευνα Βρετανων επιστημονων περυσι που ελεγε οτι η καταναλωση κατεργασμενου κρεατος(αλλαντικα, λουκανικα, παστο η καπνιστο κρεας and guess what, σουβλακια :-)) σχετιζεται με καρκινους του γαστρεντερικου συστηματος. Χαιρω πολυ δηλαδη.

Ειναι αυτονοητο οτι ατομα με ιστορικο κρισεων πανικου οφειλουν να μην αδιαφορουν αλλα να κανουν τακτικες εξετασεις οσον αφορα το καρδιαγγειακο συστημα, αλλα απο \'κει και περα δε νομιζω οτι θα πρεπει να αγχωνονται περισσοτερο απο οποιονδηποτε αλλο ανθρωπο που καπνιζει, πινει, τρωει αλλαντικα η οτιδηποτε αλλο προτασσει ο συγχρονος τροπος ζωης.

Επαναλαμβανω τετοια posts δε νομιζω οτι βοηθουν κανεναν εδω μεσα.

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by Faust_
> Δε νομιζω οτι ανεβαζοντας κειμενα τετοιου ειδους βοηθαμε κανεναν εδω μεσα. Μου θυμιζει λιγο την ερευνα Βρετανων επιστημονων περυσι που ελεγε οτι η καταναλωση κατεργασμενου κρεατος(αλλαντικα, λουκανικα, παστο η καπνιστο κρεας and guess what, σουβλακια :-)) σχετιζεται με καρκινους του γαστρεντερικου συστηματος. Χαιρω πολυ δηλαδη.
> 
> Ειναι αυτονοητο οτι ατομα με ιστορικο κρισεων πανικου οφειλουν να μην αδιαφορουν αλλα να κανουν τακτικες εξετασεις οσον αφορα το καρδιαγγειακο συστημα, αλλα απο \'κει και περα δε νομιζω οτι θα πρεπει να αγχωνονται περισσοτερο απο οποιονδηποτε αλλο ανθρωπο που καπνιζει, πινει, τρωει αλλαντικα η οτιδηποτε αλλο προτασσει ο συγχρονος τροπος ζωης.
> 
> Επαναλαμβανω τετοια posts δε νομιζω οτι βοηθουν κανεναν εδω μεσα.


Συμφωνώ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ.

----------

